# How long after sell by date?



## herman4 (Mar 2, 2012)

is it safe to eat a beef eye round roast 5 days after sell by date
Thanks


----------



## eman (Mar 2, 2012)

All depends on care of the roast and what it looks like and smells like .

 if it smells ok and is not turning odd colors  and it has been kept cold i would cook it.

 But! that's me . I won't tell you to do it are not to.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe it is.  Maybe it isn't.

There are too many variables... how it was stored mainly.

If you had it in your fridge for 5 days... I say no.

If it was frozen, then yes.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 2, 2012)

Your nose knows.


----------



## venture (Mar 2, 2012)

The nose?  The eyes?  The feel?

How was it packaged?

How was it stored?

Probably OK, but you have to judge, and you have to be careful with food safety!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Mar 2, 2012)

This is what my butcher told me. Any meat that is past the use by date will most likely be perfectly fine for several days after. Provided it was stored and handled properly. He went on to explain how to check it to be sure. First check is the look check, Look it over closely, look for odd/off colors. Second test is the smell test, smell it in several places, there should be no off odors. Third test is the feel test, the meat should feel slightly firm not mushy, and have no slimy feel. If the meat passes all 3 tests it is most likely fine. HE also added that any meat that is past the use by date should be cooked to 165 or above, for further safety.


----------



## herman4 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replys.
We did have it for dinner and it was very good.
This is the first time I have had that cut. The family wants more!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like you got great advice from all the guys. Let us know how it turned out


----------



## smokewagon (Mar 6, 2012)

Went on a white water river trip once.  We packed a ton of food, with several steaks for the last nights dinner.  This was a five day trip that didn't include the full days drive to get there.  So the steaks were packed in a cooler now 7 days before dinner.  Due to some weather, we stayed and extra day in one camp, so now its 8 days in the cooler.  Ice was getting a bit precious by then, so the focus was on keeping the beer cold.

The steaks were a beautiful oil sheen green color when we unwrapped them.  Cooked them up with all the trimmin's.  Best steaks I ever had.  Ever since then I like to age my steak for several days in the fridge.  Wife won't eat them that way.... her loss


----------

